# sick and ibs. what should i do?



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Well just reccently I have gotten sometimee of virus and I have been running a fever between 100 and 102. However this is not what bothering me I'm taking cold medcine but I recently realized that its making my stomach aches start up again and I don't know what to do. I have not had a stomavh ache nin a very long time but since I got sick my stomach is acting up. I don't think its the stomach virus because I'm not nauseas and it feels like ibs to me


----------

